# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Concept-i, all electric car with driver-in-mind AI Yui, Toyota Motor Corporation, Toyota, Aichi, Japan - yui.ai

## Airicist

Developer - Toyota Motor Corporation

Home page - toyota.com/concept-i

YUI, AI agent

----------


## Airicist

Toyota Concept-i l CES 2017

Published on Jan 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Toyota CES 2017

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> About Toyota:
> We’re in the business of making great cars and trucks. But we also work every day to apply and share our know-how in ways that benefit people, the community and our planet in order to build a better tomorrow. We’ve been a part of life in America for over 50 years. And while we’re passionate about making great cars and trucks, our story is about much more than our vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

Toyota Concept-i autonomous car with AI at CES 2017

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> Toyota's latest concept car pairs self-driving with an artificial intelligence called Yui, acting as a smart co-pilot for the human driver.


"Toyota Concept-i’s friendly AI is your autonomous car co-pilot"

by Chris Davies
January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toyota’s Concept-i has built-in artificial intelligence named ‘Yui’"
Its like an oversized, mobile Tamagotchi

by Andrew J . Hawkins
January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "With the Concept-i, Toyota remembers people actually like driving"
But the automaker is also focused on people creating an emotional connection with their vehicle.

by Roberto Baldwin
January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Toyota Concept-i self driving car at CES 2017

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> Toyota has unveiled a concept for a driverless car that makes a point of considering the driver (and those around him or her): the Concept-i. 
> 
> Of course, we’ll likely never see the Concept-i on the dealer’s lot as you see it here, but it’s about the dream, not the reality. And, Toyota’s dream is for driverless cars to not only continue to support and improve the driving experience, but to learn about you and your driving habits using artificial intelligence (AI).

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017: Take a drive into 2030 with the Toyota Concept-i

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Want a glimpse of what you may be driving in the future? Check out Toyota's Concept-i, envisioned as a car for 2030! 
> 
> I love the idea of displays on the outside of the car to allow you to message other drivers, like to thank them for letting you into traffic! 
> 
> A big motivator for Toyota on this car is to lower the number of driving deaths to zero. Driving is actually pretty safe right now considering how many miles are driven, but the AI in Concept-i aims to make things even better.

----------


## Airicist

Toyota Concept-i - The Future of Mobility - CES 2017

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Imagine if the vehicles of the future were friendly, and focused on you. That’s the vision behind Toyota’s Concept-i. Announced today at the 2017 Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, the groundbreaking concept vehicle demonstrates Toyota’s view that vehicles of the future should start with the people who use them.
> 
> Designed by Toyota’s CALTY Design Research in Newport Beach, Calif., and with user experience technology development from the Toyota Innovation Hub in San Francisco, the Concept-i was created around the philosophy of “kinetic warmth,” a belief that mobility technology should be warm, welcoming, and above all, fun. As a result, the concept was developed with a focus on building an immersive and energetic user experience. What’s more, Concept-i leverages the power of an advanced artificial intelligence (AI) system to anticipate people’s needs, inspire their imaginations and improve their lives.

----------


## Airicist

Could your car be your best friend?

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> At CES 2017, Toyota announced its AI research teams are working on a new user interface for the smart cars of the future. It's called Yui and it could become your navigator, your protector and even your road trip buddy.

----------


## Airicist

You got Artificial Intelligence on my driverless car!

Published on Jan 17, 2017




> With all this talk about driverless cars, it might be time to define a few terms. What are the different levels of autonomy? How close are we to a truly autonomous car? And beyond controlling a vehicle, how will our cars make use of artificial intelligence in the future? We take a look at some ideas out of the Toyota Research Institute that could give us answers to these questions.

----------


## Airicist

Gill Pratt at TechCrunch | Concept-i | Toyota

Published on Feb 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toyota’s LQ concept car will make friends with you via its onboard AI"

by Darrell Etherington
October 11, 2019

----------

